# Upgrading from HS720 to HSS724



## bjarnold1 (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm considering selling my HS720 and upgrading to a HSS724. Will a two stage unit clear to the ground like the single stage?. And the wheel version vs track is about $400. Is it worth going to the track drive?. My driveway is concrete 20x30 with a slight grade


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I would keep the 720 and get the 724 anyway.
The 720 is fast for smaller snowfalls.I have a 520 and a 621 and can do my driveway in about 10 minutes with about 8 inches or less.

Then when the big snows come I bring out my old Honda 80 ( 824 ) to do the big stuff, the wet stuff and the end of driveway berms left from the plow. 

Not sure what slight grade means. Not sure how much snow you receive. I have a wheeled 624 with a slight sloped drive.Works great except on the end of driveway berms 
where the wheels spin on the real heavy compact stuff.

Tracked machine is better for that. Can dig in . With the 724 you can easily adjust the bucket height for scraping down.

Good luck but you may regret selling the little 720. It takes as much room as a lawnmower.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Unfortunately there isn't a 2-stage machine on the market that can clear to bare pavement like a Honda or Toro single stage. I 100% agree with Orangputeh. Keep the HS720 and add a two stage HS724 if you have the storage space to accommodate two machines. Your HS720 will probably receive 80%-90% of the service duty which will save the wear and tear on your HS724. I've never owned a Honda track machine because my driveway is relatively flat, so I'll defer to other on the track vs wheeled debate. I will say that my wheeled HS928 has never had a problem with traction since I replaced the factory Ohtsu tires with Carlisle X-Trac tires. Night and day difference. Not 100% sure, but I think all the new Honda 2-stage snowblower come with X-Track tires (or equivalent). Good luck either way!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Agree with all above. I own several HS720s and one tracked HSS724. 90% of the time the single stage is the go-to. But when you need the tracks the 724 can't be beat. If I had to pick just one it would be the 720. I too think you will regret selling it. For those of us lucky enough to own both, this is ideal. Certainly worth a cover or small garden shed to store it/them if storage is an issue (like me).


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

bjarnold1 said:


> Is it worth going to the track drive?


Once you've gone track, you'll never go back...  The infinite thumb trigger height adjustment is great.

But also keep the HS720!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

tabora said:


> Once you've gone track, you'll never go back...  ...


It was only a matter of time before someone said this


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

all my snowblowers are Toro's but i'm sure this will cross over to Honda's also. i have an old Toro CCR2450e and its has gotten me through every amount of snow we've had in the metro Detroit area that we have had. i picked up an even older Toro 521 two stage and while it doesn't clear snow down to the ground like the 2450 it is less of a struggle in deep snow


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

I have a HSS724ATD. It’s about 3 years old but I bought a HS720 last year and it was a great move. HS720 good for the small falls, HSS724 to get the heavy falls. 

If you can I would get the track model it just goes and never stops.


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

I going the other way. I have a HS624 trac.
I just bought a HS720. The single stage will be my go to machine. And the HS624 for the heavy snow falls. I also have a 11.5 hp Briggs and Stratton.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Wilson said:


> I going the other way.


I went way downscale for my single stage because the HS720 seemed too big for my needs when I already have a HSS1332AATD (upgraded from a 1987 HS80K1TAS "8/24"). My little Greenworks Pro 80Volt cordless is great for up to 8" in the drive (and can easily be carried to the deck) and the Honda does the rest. If I ever stumble across a great deal on an HS720, though, I might be smitten...


----------

